# Death in the C-band family...



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Those of us who started out with the big dish may be interested in this....Gary Bourgois, who hosted the Friday Night Live radio program on the big dish for, oh, it must have been 20+ years, died this week in Marquette, Michigan. Gary was an early advocate of satellite broadcasting and while many of us differed with him on many issues, there can be no question as to his devotion to the business of satellite, and his desire that people communicate in as many ways as possible.

No services are planned, Gary will be cremated as per his request.

Below is a message I received yesterday with details on tributes to Gary that are being produced in him memory.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RadioFree Dishnuts and The W0KIE Satellite Radio Network remembers Gary
Bourgois.
Starting at 2am EST. Thursday will start some FNL shows from 1999 and
some rare short early Friday morning specials thrown in. All normally
scheduled replays will be suspended up to 6pm EST. Thursday when the
Offtrack Show with Brian & renee live starts.

I wanted to play some even earlier stuff but need to find some time and
dig it out and transfer.

Enjoy

W0KIE Satellite Radio Network AMC-7 Transponder 5 / 6.8 & 7.5Mhz
(4DTV W-7 973)

RFD net feeds: http://dishnuts.net/#Listen

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks....Mike Nassour


----------

